# purple/moldy fresh sawn boards



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

i have noticed that when i mill down a log that with in 30 min the sawdust remaing from the cut is turning purple. is this harmful? if so what can i do to help stop it?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

greg4269ub said:


> i have noticed that when i mill down a log that with in 30 min the sawdust remaing from the cut is turning pur. . . . . . . . . . what can i do to help stop it?


Stop milling? Fix the hydraulic leak? :laughing:

Never heard of this one unless you're milling the same species and that species turns purple after a while. Can't be purpleheart - that's purple right out of the chute. Can't be ERC, the purple in it starts turning brown _from_ purple. Can't be walnut. It's greenish when sawn then darkens. 

Beats me. Post some pics so's we can see what you see.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

I'm w/TT on this as some species have their quirks. Freshly sawn oak, and to a lesser extent other species, will turn black-blue to purplish within minutes of contact with iron/steel. Sometimes you'll see some hints of this coloration in the sawdust where it picked up some iron from the blade. This is a reaction with the tannic acids in the wood and it generally don't penetrate the surface and planes right out. Water will speed up the reaction. Could it be that your water has a high iron content?


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

thank you for the insight guys we do have lots of iron in the water we use. i have noticed that oak is a bit worse than other wood types. i have also noticed that the sawdust seems to mold easily. do you guys do anything to prevent molding?


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I had some maple do that once, don't know what caused it, but it happened over night as the wood sat out in the open. It was only the top board surface as well.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Get the sawdust off the board before stacking it. A thin dusty layer isn't a problem. But thick layers or sawdust cakes can be. You can scrape it off or wash it off. Get it on sticks asap. The goal is to get the surface of the board dry within a few hours so mold won't start. After that, slower drying (on oak) is best.

Elevate the stack ~1' so air can get under it. Failing to do this can lead to some moldy bottom and inside boards. If stacking outside its a good idea to put down some old sheet metal on the ground and then elevate your stack over it. This will both keep keep down the weeds and keep ground moisture from building up on under bottom boards and inside the stack...particularly on those days the wind is calm and the ground is wet.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

i currently have my lumber stacks 16" off the ground. i do stack and sticker them as i cut them i will begin to scrape the sawdust cakes off right away. today i milled some willow and it turned purple within an hour also. (just spotty) it seemed to occure on the newer growth only. i took pics to post but they are on my dads camera i will get them from him in a day or so and will post them so you can see what i am seeing. i got 3 book matched sets that when put together totaled 48" wide (24" each half) i never knew willow could produce so much figure and beauty.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

*Finaly got the pics of willow*

I finaly got the pics of the willow I was talking about. the purplish shade can be seen near the center of the pics in the bookmatched sets. i have several at 4/4 and one at 8/4 they all are about 4 feet wide when put together and 6 feet long. any idea what matching slabs like this would sell for??


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Neat. I like the 3rd set the best.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

I see a realative of a squid/jellyfish(?) in the first two. The 3rd looks X-rated. The last reminds me of a President. :laughing:

I can't tell if that is mold or staining from iron, or minerals in other parts of the wood that was dragged by the blade across the sapwood. I've seen very fresh walnut stain its own sapwood.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

dirtclod said:


> The last reminds me of a President. :laughing:


???


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Daren,
I think he was being a bit facetious on that one. Looking more at the overall pieces of wood, not the cutout in the middle.:icon_smile:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## maplehillfrm (Nov 23, 2008)

i see a old sheepdog in the 3rd.. like my sister had at one time,, never could see its eyes,,cooll wood


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

dirtclod said:


> The 3rd looks X-rated. The last reminds me of a President. :laughing:


I really didn't look at it that way but now that you mention it I do kinda see honest Abe... and... Hey I thought this was a family friendly site!!! 

I milled some sugar maple yesterday and the sawdust turned purple again this time I took care to scrape off the sawdust and cakes. none of the lumber got stained this time. thanks to all who helped out.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

greg4269ub said:


> I really didn't look at it that way but now that you mention it I do kinda see honest Abe... and... Hey I thought this was a family friendly site!!!


:hang: A PM would have been better, huh. I think I ought to :shutup:

Heh Daren, That's funny. But I was thinking more contemporary.


----------

